# Photos



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

I have searched in vain for actual photos of a 30x40 inch layout.... I have seen all the layout plans on Kato and various other sources. Does anyone have anything near that size already presented on this forum, or in another area. This is going to be my final size for the new layout because of space requirements and marital harmony...lol. Thanks in advance. Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old Dude said:


> I have searched in vain for actual photos of a 30x40 inch layout.... I have seen all the layout plans on Kato and various other sources. Does anyone have anything near that size already presented on this forum, or in another area. This is going to be my final size for the new layout because of space requirements and marital harmony...lol. Thanks in advance. Dave


That is kind of small?

Squeeze another 4 1/2" and 8" out of her?

This is 34 1/2" x 48" 2 loops it has outside line and an inside with 2 sidings. Has a tunnel on the one side.

(all the buildings were thrown on in about 2 mins, this layout used to have a town.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The pictures here kind of suck but it says 31" x 28". (though to me it looks larger then that?)

Looks like a nice operating layout?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=628754&postcount=6

Edit,
Yes it is a little larger but still in your range.

4 posts later he said this, (30 x 40) bingo?) Lot of track on a 30 x 40?)
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=629594&postcount=10


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Yeow*

Big Ed...

That's a ton of stuff and in a very small area. Looks like you have a bit of rolling stock left over...lol. I might be able to squeeze another 4 inches on either end. The legs are already on the table and that would put the legs about 8 inches inboard of the ends of the table. Don't think stability will be compromised. Another 4 inches front to back would be tough. Looks like there is some wasted space on the front of the layout....I think I could compress that a bit more. Hey...towns are supposed to crowded. Makes it easier to hide "stuff" between the buildings that takes viewers longer to find. The layout just screams "detail me" until your fingers are bloody. 

Wonderful...thanks so much. I'll spend much more time scoping it out. 

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I found a picture of what it looked like when my big sis had it, well actually it looked a little better as she had some more things on it. ( I tossed the trees on it)
34 1/2" x 48"


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your in the thread above that I referenced, I see your name in the posts.

Here is my N scale thread and how I acquired them,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158&highlight=eds+scale


Did you see this link that was in the other thred?
He crams a lot of track into a small space, maybe it will help you if you did not see it yet,
http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I love your nice n scale layout looks very cool in small place and you sure got a lot of rolling stock for your small layout. Thanks for showing your layout. Thanks longbow57ca. Have a great day too.


----------



## Old Dude (Oct 8, 2015)

*Sicko*

You are a very sick! I like that in a person!!! lol. Because I resemble that myself. All of my HO is in storage...as well as my G Scale for my outside layout when we move back to Arizona. The downsize to N is going to be my working layout....as in probably never really done, but something to do when it's either raining or 115 in the shade outside. I am considering based on what I have seen, to make it a pure 3x5 feet, and just rebuild the table completely.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old Dude said:


> You are a very sick! I like that in a person!!! lol. Because I resemble that myself. All of my HO is in storage...as well as my G Scale for my outside layout when we move back to Arizona. The downsize to N is going to be my working layout....as in probably never really done, but something to do when it's either raining or 115 in the shade outside. I am considering based on what I have seen, to make it a pure 3x5 feet, and just rebuild the table completely.


You want to see sick? 
These have been packed way too long. :smokin:
Then again, there is all my O all over the dungeon. I never took pictures of them all together.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3020


----------



## patriothonor (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm just about finished, after a year with my N Scale layout. It's 42" x 66". I have a few more things to add, landscaping, painted mountain background, etc. I'm quite proud of it as a beginner. It's on Utube. Do a search for "Stevensville, CO, Overhead" about 10 minutes. And also "Stevensville, Colorado, N Scale Layout" about 20 minutes. 
The 10 minute one was cut short due to memory on my phone. You can contact me at "[email protected]" if you have any questions. 
Jack 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------

